# lake view prop dale hollow tennessee



## kassie (Mar 23, 2005)

we have a piece of land overlooking horse creek dock right on dale hollow lake this is a exellent location trees behind building site all the way to the lake which is not far property is little less than one acre it has been perk tested , has electric , and city water . build your dream home here all this property needs is septic . my email is [email protected] thanks all for looking this is my dads property but is 71 and needs to stay in ohio with docters and family asking 18,000 or (make resonable offer)


----------



## kassie (Mar 23, 2005)

we are reducing this property for quick sale there are a few more things I can tell you it has 120 foot of road frountage there is a schoolbus turn around just up from property talk about seclutuion this is a nice place just cant move there property is 1 1/2 miles off main rd 

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e352/woodedhillsfarm/Picture152.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e352/woodedhillsfarm/Picture151.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e352/woodedhillsfarm/Picture150.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e352/woodedhillsfarm/Picture149.jpg


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Do you have a view of the lake? Where in TN is this? DO you mean the property is lake front or just lake 'view'?

Patty


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Is that the lake that has a town in it?

Mon


----------



## kassie (Mar 23, 2005)

this is by celina tennessee small town everyone is so nice feels like walking back in time


----------

